#ubuntu-pe 2009-06-01
<nxvl> http://paste.ubuntu.com/185274/
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: asi va a quedar
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, ok cool :)
<RoAkSoAx> thanks
<nxvl> msa bien pasame el contenido de merge-buildpackage porfa
<nxvl> q ya me olvide cuales eran las opciones q le tenia q pasar a debuild
<RoAkSoAx> #!/bin/sh
<RoAkSoAx> exec dpkg-buildpackage -S -v3.2.3-5ubuntu1 -sa "$@"
<nxvl> gracias
<xander21c> Holas
<xander21c> nxvl: q tal el UDS
<kara> y aqui q, onda eehh!?
<kara> :O
<kara> :(
<kara> ;)mmm
<kara> :)mmm
<cfoch> hpña
<cfoch> hola
#ubuntu-pe 2009-06-02
<carmen42> hola
<carmen42> hola alguien me puede ayudar como tunear el ubuntu ?
<ZCastle> tengo un problema con flash, cuando le doy full screen se pone lento
<fatoelnefasto> hola buenas tardes
<fatoelnefasto> soy de mexico
<fatoelnefasto> soy nuevo en linux acabo de instalar linux
<fatoelnefasto> tengo un cibery kisiera ke me echaran la mano
#ubuntu-pe 2009-06-03
<NuevoUsuario> Hola ?
<NuevoUsuario> Bueno buenas noche con todos
<NuevoUsuario> Tengo una duda
<NuevoUsuario> o un problema mas bien
<NuevoUsuario> hoy queme mi disco para instalar ubuntu
<NuevoUsuario> con las indicaciones y los programas de la pagina de ubuntu
<NuevoUsuario> pero cuanto meto el disco a mi pc no lo abre
<NuevoUsuario> aparece el icono del disco y dice install ubuntu pero no pasa nada cuando le doy enter
<NuevoUsuario> ...
<mib_gj6kz6> holaa
<mib_gj6kz6> alguna desocupada
<mib_gj6kz6> jejejeejje
<giiker> alguien aqui usa urssi?
<EGCdigital> noup
<giiker> anyone knows if there is any acript/plugin for irssi to alert me of new msgs within irsii?
<giiker> huy! olvidÃe cambiar de ventana
#ubuntu-pe 2009-06-04
<mib_x5rgy5> holaaaaaa
<hollman> buenas, alguien que me pueda ayudar con Cyrus
<hollman>  es que elimine una cuenta y a lo que lo creo nuevamente no me deja autenticar, necesito crearle el mailbox con cyrus
<hollman>  cm user.pepito y me sale createmailbox: no connection to server alguna ayuda ?
#ubuntu-pe 2009-06-05
<javichovicio> buenos dias
<javichovicio> a todos
<javichovicio> los ubunteros
<javichovicio> como estan
<javichovicio> O:-)
<JudasHagen> saludos ...
<JudasHagen> alguien qu eme pueda ayudar con unos drivers de una portatil
#ubuntu-pe 2009-06-06
<rikzul> hola
<rikzul> soy de piura
<rikzul> como estan
<rikzul> diganme
<rikzul> como consigo
<rikzul> un cd original
<rikzul> de ubuntu
<rikzul> hola
<rikzul> alguien por quei
<rikzul> hla
<rikzul> necesito un cd de ubuntu
<rikzul> help me
<Ddiods> Buenas
<pysmile> Hey, ubunteros en lima???
<pysmile> silencio...
<pysmile> hey, alguno de ustedes es san marquino?
<pysmile> por que he tenido problemas ahi!
<mib_iblfod> ola
#ubuntu-pe 2009-06-07
<mib_2b3ttp> hola
<mekyta> hola...
<Ddiods> Buenas..
<k3k5> hola amigos, saludos desde Chile
<Ddiods> q tal k3k5.. saludos desde Perú :p
<k3k5> alguien sabe activar la tecla Fn de un laptop en ubuntu por consola?
<Ddiods> la tecla Fn? mm modelo de la laptop?
<k3k5> tengo ese problema, asi q no se como activar el proyector cuando quiero hacer una presentacion
<k3k5> sony vaio fs 730F
<Ddiods> mmm no me ha pasado antes.. generalmente se instala y funciona..
<Ddiods> dejame ver si con el modelo encuentro alto
<k3k5> busque la solucion , sale varios comandos y descargas de apt relacionados con sony, los realizo pero no me ejecuta nada
<k3k5> lo mas q me sirve es el cambio del proyector con el laptop
<k3k5> como lo hago de otra forma en ubuntu 9.0.4
<k3k5> por ejemplo la resolucion y el volumen esta arreglado, no me preocupa
<Ddiods> a ver revisa esta pagina, esta en ingles pero parece q funciona http://ubuntufs.wordpress.com/2008/04/19/fn-keys-in-hardy-heron-nearly-sorted/
<Ddiods> es una pagina dedicada a Ubuntu y Sony FS
<k3k5> ok deja chequear si no es la misma q revise
<Ddiods> ok
<k3k5> es otra, esta relacionada pero q paquetes debo bajar y me pierdo cuando debo compilar
<k3k5> me puedes ayudar?
<Ddiods> a ver.. dejame leer y te dicto paso a paso
<Ddiods> me parece q en los fotos de Ubuntu estan los pasos explicados, no hay nada q compilar, ya hay un paquete .deb http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4743422
<k3k5> pero segun lo q leo es para Feisty no pa ubuntu
<k3k5> dar lo mismo?
<Ddiods> Feisty es la version 7.04 de Ubuntu pero deberia funcionar para las siguientes.. o a ver si encuentro uno para Jaunty (9.04) o Intrepid (8.10)
<k3k5> a q se refiere con esta linea
<k3k5> It will install the daemon and the man page and write an init script to launch it at each boot-up. And... it should work immediately: try FN-F5 for instance
<k3k5> con bajar el archivo q me dices basta
<Ddiods> si, va a instalar el daemon para usar las teclas FN, el manual de uso y las instrucciones para que cargue al inicio.. deberia funcionar a la primera
<Ddiods> una vez instalado prueba FN-F5
<k3k5> y q hago despues de bajar $ sudo dpkg -i fsfn_2.1-1_i386.deb
<k3k5> es aca q no me sirvio la vez pasada
<k3k5> pues tenia q abrir un script y ahi me perdia
<Ddiods> mejor, puedes darle 2 clicks al archivo descargado.. eso lo instalará automaticamente
<k3k5> a q se refier q instalara un daemon
<k3k5> $ sudo dpkg -i fsfn_2.1-1_i386.deb esta instruccion no la entiendo, la ejecuto desde el terminal y luego se instala automaticamente?
<Ddiods> daemon es un programa q manejará las teclas Fn
<Ddiods> a ver alto alto... una pregunta a la vez...
<k3k5> ok sorry
<Ddiods> tienes 2 formas de instalar el programa: 1ero le das 2 clicks o 2do: usando el terminal te diriges a donde esta el archivo y ejecutas ese comando
<k3k5> por la terminal me sale esto
<k3k5> dpkg: error al procesar fsfn_2.1-1_i386.deb (--install):  no se puede acceder al archivo: No existe el fichero ó directorio Se encontraron errores al procesar:  fsfn_2.1-1_i386.deb
<Ddiods> en que carpeta descargaste el archivo?
<k3k5> sabes abri con el gestor de descarga, me salia q tenia una version del archivo. pero pruebo y fn+f5 es la q se activa para el brillo, pero no pasa nada con el volumen y el cambio de monitor(fn+f7 esta me interesa)
<Ddiods> mm aver intentemos lo siguiente
<Ddiods> en esa misma pagina del foro de Ubuntu: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4743422
<Ddiods> hay algunas instrucciones adicionales por si no funciona.. haz lo siguiente
<Ddiods> en el terminal escribe:
<Ddiods> uname -r [Enter]
<Ddiods> lshal | grep system.hardware [Enter]
<Ddiods> $lsmod | grep sony [Enter]
<Ddiods> al ultimo quitale el $ y dime q sale
<k3k5> 2.6.28-11-generic
<k3k5> system.hardware.primary_video.product = 9618  (0x2592)  (int)   system.hardware.primary_video.vendor = 32902  (0x8086)  (int)   system.hardware.product = 'VGN-FS730F'  (string)   system.hardware.serial = '28199532-4004427'  (string)   system.hardware.uuid = 'E9608CA0-52A0-11DA-8262-00014AC5FCD8'  (string)   system.hardware.vendor = 'Sony Corporation'  (string
<k3k5> sony_laptop            40796  0
<Ddiods> chvr
<Ddiods> ahora haz: ls /sys/class/backlight/sony
<k3k5> chvr que es?
<Ddiods> jeje sry.. chvr, diminutivo de chevere, expresion de alegria ante un acierto
<k3k5> jajaja ok, estoy re nervioso con esto
<k3k5> actual_brightness  brightness      power      uevent bl_power           max_brightness  subsystem
<Ddiods> jeje, tranquilo.. bien, ahora el siguiente paso
<Ddiods> ahora haz: ls /sys/devices/platform/sony-laptop/
<k3k5> brightness_default  driver  fnkey  modalias  power  subsystem  uevent
<Ddiods> bien.. ahora lo último
<k3k5> ok
<Ddiods> ahora escribe lo siguiente PERO no pongas enter, lo q haras es presionar una tecla de funcion y luego enter.. asi con cada una, ok? Deberias obtener un numero distinto para cada tecla de funcion.. aqui el codigo: cat /sys/devices/platform/sony-laptop/fnkey
<k3k5> $ cat /sys/devices/platform/sony-laptop/fnkey~ cat: /sys/devices/platform/sony-laptop/fnkey~: No existe el fichero ó directorio
<k3k5> lo probe con la tecla f7, al presionar f7 me sale el simbolo
<k3k5> probare con otra tecla
<k3k5> cat /sys/devices/platform/sony-laptop/fnkey 0
<k3k5> con la tecla f3 sale cero
<k3k5> no pasa nada
<k3k5> ?
<Ddiods> y presionando Fn+F3 ?
<k3k5> lo probe y sale cero
<k3k5> solo me funcina la fn+f5 la del brillo
<k3k5> lo siento me cai
<Ddiods> no te preocupes
<Ddiods> a ver en el terminal haz /sys/devices/platform/sony-laptop/
<Ddiods> perdon.. es asi: sudo cd /sys/devices/platform/sony-laptop/
<k3k5> sudo: cd: command not found
<k3k5> sale esto
<Ddiods> mmm ok
<Ddiods> haz este comando PERO no presioens enter.. igual q antes pero ahora le pondremos un sudo adelante: sudo cat /sys/devices/platform/sony-laptop/fnkey
<k3k5> en cada caso para la teclas sale 0
<k3k5> cat: /sys/devices/platform/sony-laptop/fnkey~: No existe el fichero ó directorio
<k3k5> sale esto para la tecla f5
<k3k5> probe con fn+f5 tambien
<Ddiods> mmm ahora si me quede sin ideas.. sry
<k3k5> muchas gracias por todo, la paciencia y tu voluntad de ayuda, este medio es mucho mejor q los foros
<k3k5> tienes alguna pagina tuya o un blog ?
<Ddiods> mia personal no, solo de mi empresa de hosting
<k3k5> tampoco bueno estimado, q estes bien, siempre estas por aka?
<Ddiods> si, sobre todo en las tardes
<Karo> hola
<Karo> alguien podria ayudarme porfavor
<Karo> :(
<Yufradt> Eh, hola?
<Yufradt> Hay alguien ahí?
<Yufradt> eco
<Yufradt> ecoco
<Yufradt> ecocococo
#ubuntu-pe 2010-06-10
<elprofeta> whois
#ubuntu-pe 2010-06-12
<uchari> hOLA a todos los ubunteros peruanos
#ubuntu-pe 2011-06-06
<th3pr0ph3t> Hola, se me ha presentado la oportunidad de estudiar algo en Trujillo. Me gustaría aprender C/C++, PHP o a usar Gimp o LaTex... o cualquier cosa relacionada con Linux.
<th3pr0ph3t> ¿Alguien sabe de algún instituto que enseñe alguna de estas cosas?
#ubuntu-pe 2011-06-07
<saimazoon> Hola, alguien por aquí?
#ubuntu-pe 2011-06-09
<stark> hi
<stark> i am new with ubuntu
<th3pr0ph3t> hola, acabo de comprar un mouse inalámbrico microsoft y no me funciona la tecla shift... google no da respuestas... alguien puede ayudarme?
<danielfcc> saludos a to2
#ubuntu-pe 2011-06-10
<Guest90419> hola!
#ubuntu-pe 2011-06-11
<SergioMeneses> buenas \ø/
#ubuntu-pe 2012-06-04
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: yay, colombia gano
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, jejeje si
<SergioMeneses> andaba viendo el partido
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, y cuando sale?
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: mañana 1:30am tengo que estar en el colegio
<SergioMeneses> 1:30am en el colegio!!! JoseeAntonioR seguro?
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: segurisimo, hoy no dormire
<JoseeAntonioR> estare vivo a base de cafe
<SergioMeneses> =/
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, uds participaron del linuxcamp
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: ni se que es eso :P
<SergioMeneses> mmm si es q alguien me esta preguntando por un evento llamado asi que se realizo en peru
<JoseeAntonioR> Michael fue
<JoseeAntonioR> xander21c
<JoseeAntonioR> a mi ni me avisaron :(
<SergioMeneses> jajajaja
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, mire este diseño http://doctormo.org/2012/06/02/impresive-designs/
<SergioMeneses> precioso!
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: wow, que genial!
<M1L0> buenas
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, si se ve bastante bien
<SergioMeneses> M1L0, \o
<M1L0> Hola SergioMeneses, JoseeAntonioR
<SergioMeneses> M1L0, saludos!
<AlexisPARDO> hola?
<AlexisPARDO> buenas noches
<AlexisPARDO> Hay alguien allí?
<JoseeAntonioR> M1L0__: Hola!
<JoseeAntonioR> nxvl: hey hey!
<nxvl> hola
#ubuntu-pe 2012-06-06
<SaMe> JoseeAntonioR, entonces!
#ubuntu-pe 2012-06-07
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, roaksoax saludos
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: hey hey hey!
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: perdon por no responder, estuve en un hotel sin Internet
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, fresco
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: hey hey hey, ping
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: estuve en un hotel sin internet
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, reply?
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: reply de que?
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, me escribe dos veces exactamente lo mismo
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: ah, perdon, es que el xchat esta que se laggea y tuve que reiniciarlo, pense que no habia salido de la pc
<SergioMeneses> jejeje
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: le dejo que tengo que ir a comer, vuelvo mas tarde
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, dale
<SergioMeneses> nxvl, como vamos?
<M1L0> buenas!
#ubuntu-pe 2012-06-08
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, ping
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: pong
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, me boto esto =S
<SergioMeneses> al fin se presentan este mes?
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: si, vi un ping timeout
<SergioMeneses> aja
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, en la tarde iba a hablar con nicolas pero se acumulo trabajo y cuando me di cuenta ya se habia ido
<JoseeAntonioR> urgh, pero que necesita
<JoseeAntonioR> ?
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, nada... preguntarle unas cosas acerca del cloud como la vez pasada
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: pucha, se me malogro el devtodo
<JoseeAntonioR> estaba probando con un script en bash y se murio
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, que es el devtodo?
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: para hacer una lista de to-do en un terminal
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, aaaaa
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, voy saliendo
<SergioMeneses> hay q levantarse temprano
<SergioMeneses> mañana busco a nicolas
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: listo, estamos hablando, cuidese!
<SergioMeneses> nos vemos luego
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: me doy con la sorpresa de que soy un candidato
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, saludos! eeee ando perdido
<SergioMeneses> de que hablas'
<SergioMeneses> ¿?
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: IRCC
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, tienes el enlace?
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, volvi!
<JoseeAntonioR> listo
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, ojala lo del IRCC se de!
<JoseeAntonioR> eso espero
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, ud sabe algo sobre lvm?
<JoseeAntonioR> uhm, no
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, mmm.. ok cuando aprenda bien le enseño entonces
<DATV> Buenas noches!
<DATV> a todos compañeros de la comunidad!
#ubuntu-pe 2012-06-09
<JoseeAntonioR> nxvl: vote for JoseeAntonioR for IRCC!
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, enviaron el email para el formulario?
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: como?
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, se bota por formulario?
<SergioMeneses> o como?
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: si, tiene que pedir al IRCC el voto, y se lo dan
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, toca entonces entrar al canal irc y solicitarlo?
<JoseeAntonioR> exacto
<nxvl> aaaa
<nxvl> JoseeAntonioR: nah
<nxvl> :P
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, mirando el email q me envio
<SergioMeneses> oe nxvl \o
<JoseeAntonioR> lol
<SergioMeneses> lo andaba buscando
<nxvl> SergioMeneses: q onda
<SergioMeneses> nxvl, bien bien oe cuando tiene tiempo libre para que me ayude a solucionar unas dudas?
<nxvl> SergioMeneses: dale, q voa estar un rato en la computadora
<nxvl> SergioMeneses: asi q pregunta nomas, voy respondiendo
<SergioMeneses> nxvl, huy pues ahora ando como ocupado =/ seria entonces la proxima q nos veamos
<SergioMeneses> me poncharon con cosas de lvm hoy y ando leyendo
<nxvl> SergioMeneses: sino manda correo
<nxvl> SergioMeneses: nvalcarcel AT ubuntu DOT com
<SergioMeneses> nxvl, vale... ya le mando un ping, el mio es sergioandresmeneses@gmail.com
<SergioMeneses> o ubuntu igual es una mask
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: hey hey!
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: hola hola ;)
<JoseeAntonioR> como vamos?
<viperhoot> regular
<viperhoot> esta ciudad está que arde
<viperhoot> desde mi casa se escucha toda la bulla
<JoseeAntonioR> ouch
<viperhoot> si
<viperhoot> feito
<viperhoot> fuera de eso, todo en orden
<JoseeAntonioR> espero que las cosas mejoren por alla
<JoseeAntonioR> de paso, aviso que en aqp deje un poco de material
<viperhoot> estuviste por allí
<JoseeAntonioR> si, toda esta semana
<JoseeAntonioR> ya estoy de vuelta
<viperhoot> y que tal? Hubo algún evento ?
<JoseeAntonioR> bueno, yo fui por el colegio, pero me encontre con una persona de AqpGLUG y le di algunas cosillas
<viperhoot> ah ya
<viperhoot> se habrá ganado bien con lo que le entregaste
<JoseeAntonioR> unas cuantas cosillas, no mucho tampoco
<JoseeAntonioR> uno que otro lanyard, y stickers
<JoseeAntonioR> ah, y dos cds
<viperhoot> igual ah
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: fugo
<viperhoot> ya el cuerpo pesa
<JoseeAntonioR> listo, estamos hablando
<viperhoot> porsia ya está la wiki con lo último último
<viperhoot> excepto creo las fotos de michael
<JoseeAntonioR> perfecto
<viperhoot> no avisa nada creo ;/
<JoseeAntonioR> hablare con el
<viperhoot> porfa
<viperhoot> que te las pase o me las envíe a mi
<JoseeAntonioR> la reu es la proxima semana, cierto?
<viperhoot> igual
<viperhoot> la cosa es tenerlas
<JoseeAntonioR> si, yo hablo con el
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: tambien vere lo del greetbot
<viperhoot> ah ?
<viperhoot> explica eso
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: el bot que saluda si hay inactividad
<viperhoot> no es el kubot ?
<JoseeAntonioR> hay un bug en el coso
<JoseeAntonioR> no, es JoseBot :P
<viperhoot> jajajaaj
<viperhoot> quien será entonces ese kubot
<JoseeAntonioR> kubot es para los factoids
<JoseeAntonioR> !enter
<kubot> No abuses de la tecla enter; no es un signo de puntuación. Trata de mantener tus preguntas/respuestas en una sola línea.
<JoseeAntonioR> !paciencia
<kubot> Las personas aquí son voluntarios, tu actitud debe tomar eso en consideración. Las respuestas no siempre están disponibles, si nadie sabe la respuesta nadie te responderá.
<JoseeAntonioR> cosas asi
<viperhoot> ah manya !
<viperhoot> cuales otros tiene ?
<JoseeAntonioR> !factoides
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'factoides'.
<JoseeAntonioR> urgh
<JoseeAntonioR> !factoide
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'factoide'.
<JoseeAntonioR> como se llamaba?
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: lo configuraste tu?
<JoseeAntonioR> !factos
<kubot> Un facto es un fragmento de información útil, la palabra viene del inglés factoid. Se utiliza para recordar respuestas de preguntas comunes y que los usuarios del canal pueden llamar cuando sea necesario - Puedes ver la lista de factos en http://ubottu.com/m4v/kubot/factoids.cgi - Ver también !kubot
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: nope, m4v
<viperhoot> ah ok
<JoseeAntonioR> !ping
<kubot> pung
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: sino podíamos agregarle un par de cosas
<JoseeAntonioR> m4v: hay que cambiar el reply de !ping, de pung a pong
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: que quieres agregarle?
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: algunas criolladas nada más :P
<JoseeAntonioR> puedo intentar que josebot corra con lo mismo, y dejamos a kubot
<JoseeAntonioR> cuestion de probar
<m4v> !ping: piong
<kubot> 'ping' cambió a la revisión 4, lo recordaré.
<viperhoot> creo que ya no
<viperhoot> con todo lo que veo que tiene, es bastante completo
<m4v> !ping JoseeAntonioR
<kubot> JoseeAntonioR: piong
<JoseeAntonioR> y ahi dice piong
<m4v> somos originales.
<JoseeAntonioR> !ping: pong
<JoseeAntonioR> lol
<viperhoot> !galleta
<kubot> ¡Uau! Eres un crack! te mereces una galleta.
<JoseeAntonioR> !ping: pong --request
<kubot> Tu pedido fue puesto en cola para su revisión, ¡gracias! - ID del pedido 5
<JoseeAntonioR> lol
<m4v> rejected!
<JoseeAntonioR> bah
<viperhoot> !k
<kubot> K es la onceava letra del alfabeto, utilizada en palabras de origen extranjero. Ni 'k' ni 'ke' o 'q' son palabras del idioma español, tampoco lo son 'xq', 'dnd', 'tb', 'x'. Por favor escribe lo mejor que puedas así te entendemos mejor.
<viperhoot> jaajaja cool !
<JoseeAntonioR> m4v: el branch esta en LP?
<m4v> JoseeAntonioR: !ping es solo para ver que responda, no importa si es pong o BLAFARHGAFLABLAF
<m4v> JoseeAntonioR: sep
<JoseeAntonioR> cual es el lp link?
 * m4v busca
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: viendo todos los comandos que tienes, es bastante completo ah
<JoseeAntonioR> m4v: got it
<JoseeAntonioR> esta en tu personal branch
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: tiene para mejorar, intentare que vaya con JoseBot para meterle las peruanadas
 * viperhoot no tiene ni idea que significa esto, alguien? http://ask.ubuntu-pe.org/140/aplicaciones-abiertas-puntero-superior-derecho-escritorio
<m4v> no, está en ubuntu-bots
<m4v> ojo que hay otras ramas que tengo que pedir que borren
<SergioMeneses> volvi \o/
<m4v> JoseeAntonioR: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bots/ubuntu-bots/stormyfacts
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: el launcher, autohide
<viperhoot> !hola
<kubot> ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #ubuntu-pe :D
<SergioMeneses> se daño el bot?
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: ah, cierto.
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: es otro :P
<viperhoot> !malo
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'malo'.
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: JoseBot tiene que arreglarse
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, mmm... ok ok
 * viperhoot avisa que ayer salión la alpha 1 de quantal.
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, uffff eso es viejo
<JoseeAntonioR> lol
<JoseeAntonioR> si
<viperhoot> hahaha si
<JoseeAntonioR> ya se viene el UDS-R
<viperhoot> recién la probaré mañana de hecho
<m4v> !factoides alias factos
<kubot> Recordaré 'factoides→facto'.
<JoseeAntonioR> m4v: dice que faltan modulos
<m4v> JoseeAntonioR: mirate el readme, creo que necesitas python-storm
<viperhoot> ahí nos leemos ;)
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, haciendo los "pinitos" para el IRCC :D
<JoseeAntonioR> JoseBot`: quit
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: espero poder conseguirlo
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, mañana miro lo q hablamos en la tarde
<JoseeAntonioR> listo!
<SergioMeneses> de veras me tienen estudiando cosas de cisco y ahora lvm por eso no segui de momento con juju
<JoseeAntonioR> oh
<JoseeAntonioR> yo he estado viajando ultimamente
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, eso es bueno!
<SergioMeneses> siempre q pueda hagalo
<JoseeAntonioR> nxvl: hay un problema con el bot, saluda asi haya actividad
<JoseeAntonioR> y no le encuentro la linea
<SergioMeneses> buenas!
<SergioMeneses> un JoseeAntonioR un nxvl y un roaksoax
<SergioMeneses> los demas aus
<JoseeAntonioR> huh?
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, llegando al canal, que se cuenta?
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: nada, buscando instructores para los UD
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, huy si asi andamos nostros
<SergioMeneses> ya tenemos varios confirmados
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: nos faltan 4 cupos
<SergioMeneses> a ver si hoy le trabajo a eso un rato en la noche
<JoseeAntonioR> bueno, 3 porque dedicaremos uno a flavors
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, vale!
<SergioMeneses> voy a escribir un tuto sobre lvm!
<SergioMeneses> ya lo apunto por aquí
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, la verdad ando super copado de trabajo como para anotarme en el ingles tambien =/
<JoseeAntonioR> si, no hay problema
<SergioMeneses> porque ese domingo viajo al campus party colombia
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: me consiguio el cupo para la introduccion?
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, actualmente la tengo yo :P para apartarlo
<SergioMeneses> si la quiere dar excelente
<JoseeAntonioR> me refiero, introduccion a ubuntu, no a los user days :P
<SergioMeneses> tengo q preguntarle a dante si va a colaborar en esta jornada tambien
<JoseeAntonioR> aunque si quiere, tambien puedo darla
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, como prefiera
<JoseeAntonioR> me recuerda la hora?
<JoseeAntonioR> UTC
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, quiere dar una charla de introduccion a ubuntu cierto?
 * SergioMeneses revisa
<JoseeAntonioR> claro, despues de la introduccion a los UD
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, seria a las 14UTC
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: seguro?
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, si la primera charla
<JoseeAntonioR> porque los UD en ingles empiezan a las 14:30 con la introduccion
<SergioMeneses> despues de la presentacion de la jornada
<JoseeAntonioR> me da un momento? tengo que ir a comer, y vemos eso
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, que diga a las 16UTC
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, mire tengo q reiniciar dentro de poco asi q nos vemos en unos 15minutos
<JoseeAntonioR> listo
<SergioMeneses> pero yo vuelvo
<SergioMeneses> mire https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DiaDelUsuarioUbuntu
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: estoy viendo algunas cosillas con el horario
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, eso eso
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, ese horario no es el oficial solo la presentacion es fija
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: puede entrar al backstage?
<SergioMeneses> es como para tener una hora de referencia
#ubuntu-pe 2012-06-10
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, ?
#ubuntu-pe 2013-06-04
<Zeta0> hola?
<soy_el_pulpo> ?
#ubuntu-pe 2013-06-05
<christian_e> buenas tardes
<jamesjedimaster> que tal
#ubuntu-pe 2014-06-04
<Jose__> Hola muy buenas noches!
<Jose__> Saben hoy inicie a testear eso de ubuntu como servidor
<Jose__> Y de casualidad alguien sabra como se crean perfiles obligatorios en linux! ;=
<jotaxpe> Tengo un problema, no se como mi icono de la carpeta "Escrtorio" se agrandó, resulta que cambie los iconos manualmente, ya que así lo habia echo anteriormente y solo los cambio parcialmente, cuando pongo en algun programa "abrir archivo" me aparece la ventana con un logo gigante del escritorio lo cual me molesta, y cuando pongo "guardar imagen como" en un navegador, sucede lo mismo, alguien tiene idea de como solucionar este problema?, utilizo ubunt
<jotaxpe> u 12.04. gracias
#ubuntu-pe 2014-06-05
<jotaxpe> alguien sabe como puedo saber la ruta de un ícono de una carpeta del sistema de ubuntu 12.04?
#ubuntu-pe 2014-06-06
<wagnerihg> Buenos dias
<wagnerihg> Tengo una duda
<wagnerihg> Hice un raid5 en un servidor PowerEdge R720 por hardware
<wagnerihg> Ahora necesito redimencionar una partición
<wagnerihg> Alguien sabe si se puede hacer con gparted ?
<SpartanWarrior> el ganador por doble-spam es: wagnerihg
<wagnerihg> No soy spam
<SpartanWarrior> redimensionar un raid5 no parece ser buena idea
<SpartanWarrior> fácil y le enviaste el mismo mp a todos
<SpartanWarrior> xD
<wagnerihg> No voy a redimensionar un raid
<wagnerihg> Es solo una particion que está en ese raid
<wagnerihg> jajaja perdone
<wagnerihg> Me da miedo usar Gparted para redimensionar la partición
<wagnerihg> como está en un raid no se como se comportará
<SpartanWarrior> bueno, reformulo: no parece ser buena idea redimensionar una partición dentro de un raid5
<SpartanWarrior> personalmente nunca usé gparted para tal caso, no puedo ayudarte :(
<wagnerihg> De todas maneras le agradezco el consejo
<wagnerihg> Sabe de alguien que le haya sucedido esto ?
<nxvl> porque tendrias gparted y raid en una misma maquina? o.O
